# صور مسيحية مرسومة على الزجاج بس تحفة



## merola (3 فبراير 2007)




----------



## †gomana† (4 فبراير 2007)

ميرسي ياجميلة عالصور الحلوة دى
مستنيين المزيد وربنا معاكى


----------



## Fady4Jesus (13 فبراير 2007)

*ده أكيد شغل فنان الأيقونة القبطية إيزاك فانوس نيح الرب روحه...روعة*


----------



## merola (20 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صور مسيحية مرسومة على الزجاج بس تحفة*

ميرسى جومانا و نورتى الموضوع و بجد ححاول اجيب اكتر 

ميرسى فادى على الافادة و نورت الموضوع


----------



## merola (20 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صور مسيحية مرسومة على الزجاج بس تحفة*

ميرسى جومانا و نورتى الموضوع و بجد ححاول اجيب اكتر 

ميرسى فادى على الافادة و نورت الموضوع


----------

